# Dragons Crowned



## arcanaman (Sep 13, 2008)

*Whats it About*
For a Millenium dragons have ruled the world wether through force subterfuge or wisdom all have their crowns... are you for or aganist dragon rule do not know what edition I am using yet this is dnd 

*Recommended Materials*
Core rule books
Dranconimcon
Dragon Magic 
Tome of Magic 
All complete books except for psionics 
for 4E only the core rule books 
to help me decide which edition for this game please follow the link and post http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/240506-dragon-dominated-campaign-3e-or4e.html


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm all for 3.5. What level game were you thinking? Fighting dragons is no job for lower than level 6 characters though


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 13, 2008)

six it is which reminds me 3- 6 people majority rules on the edition first six who make  characters get to play and add PhB2 to the recommended list


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 13, 2008)

Posted in the other thread, 4th only because I haven't had a chance to play and not DM it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

I posted in the other thread, too.

If this will be 4e I would really like to play a tragic dark hero: a dwarf hellock who made the pact to revenge his slaughtered clan.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 13, 2008)

If 4th, I'd also be interested.  In fact, if Walking Dad doesn't have a problem with it, it would be cool to play a pair of dwarven brothers trying to avenge a clan slaughtered by dragons.  I'd be either a fighter or a ranger (maybe a little of both?)


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 13, 2008)

So far 4E is winning will see if more people care to join us and I will begin to adapt my stuff and post it for the campaign for campaign stuff look on my blog also why aren't the metallic dragons in the 4E monster Manual and will they appear in 4E


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 13, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I posted in the other thread, too.
> 
> If this will be 4e I would really like to play a tragic dark hero: a dwarf hellock who made the pact to revenge his slaughtered clan.



 hellock? warlock right


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry, nerd slang :

Feylock = Fey pact warlock
Hellock = Infernal pact warlock

@Shaggy: I'm fine with dwarven brothers. Played the ranger/barbarian dwarf and the other a fighter. Dorn and Delle. We had a blast.


----------



## bedford (Sep 13, 2008)

3.5 I would like to play an ogre with no class levels or a half ogre cleric barbarian..


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

bedford said:


> 3.5 I would like to play a ogre with no class levels or a half ogre cleric barbarian..




With 'Roll with Blow' feat and the bear totem variant? 

Hi bedford !


----------



## bedford (Sep 13, 2008)

yes at least the bear totem variant was part of my plan.. a huge grappler with  spiked armor would be cool..


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

bedford said:


> yes at least the bear totem variant was part of my plan.. a huge grappler with  spiked armor would be cool..



How do you plan to become huge? Someone who grapples dragons into submission sounds cool, even as I vote for 4e.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd be interested in a 4e game, and trying one of the races at the back of the MM: a bugbear rogue or an orc cleric (both strength based). 

KS


----------



## The Digger (Sep 13, 2008)

If you go with 4E I fancy trying a Eladrin Orb using wizard.  (I mean an Eladrin wiz that uses an Orb not a wiz that uses an Eladrin Orb of course!)


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 13, 2008)

Not to be competitive or anything... but... 4e

A gnome illusionist I would be interested in trying out. Using the illusionist wizard powers from the Dragon 364.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

4E has Won and I will close the forum those of you who choose to remain I have an outline of nations a rulers we most likely being in the Capital of Paraduim 
Paraduim(formerly the Tribe lands)(Gold)
Karash(formerly Shamash)(Blue)
Rivenmoor(FormerlyOak Haven and the Tribe lands)(Black)
Hikra(formerly Shamash)(Copper)
Frozein(formerly the tribe lands)(White)
each dragon has ruled over it's territory for a thousand years


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2008)

I dont have the 4th Ed books


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> I dont have the 4th Ed books



With the D&D insider and a bit help, you could ry 4e. I would help you


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

I think we could all provide more than enough help Vertexx69. It's really *much* more structured. I just think of it as leaving more room for RP'ing, heh. 

For example, as a fighter your role would be a defender and their are two build options for them... at least in the PHB;  Great Weapon Fighter and Guardian Fighter. The labels are pretty self expanatory, lol. Great weapon fighters are two-handed weapon focused fighters while a guardian fighter is a sword/flail/battleaxe/etc. and board fighter. You have a few class features which we could send you and then you pick from four groups of "powers"; at-will, encounter, daily, and utility. Each type of power is usable as the group suggests with utility varying by the specific power.

For example... here are the four given at-will first level fighter powers from the PHB. Note that there are four listed for each class in the PHB. Each of the fighter ones are standard action and melee weapon. I break them down as follows...

<name of power>: <target(s)>; <Attack and Defence for it>; <damage and extra effect, if any. 1[W] = 1 x weapon damage dice, 2[W] is 2 x weapon damage dice, etc.>; <improvements and certain levels>; <effect if you miss your attack, if there is one>; <requirement(s) if any exist>

Cleave: single creature; Strength vs. AC; 1[W] + StrM + ( StrM damage to an enemy adjacent to you); 21st: 2[W] + StrM

Reaping Strike: single creature; Strength vs. AC; 1[W] + StrM; 21st 2[W]; Miss: Half StrM damage or full StrM damage if using a 2-handed weapon

Sure Strike: single creature; Strength + 2 vs. AC; 1[W]; 21st 2[W]

Tide of Iron: single creature; Strength vs. AC; 1[W] + StrM + ( push 1 if foe is one category or less different than you are, you can shift into the space the target occupied); 21st 2[W] + StrM; You must be using a shield

I think I paraphrased and kept enough detail out that it's understandable yet not a violation... 



Walking Dad said:


> With the D&D insider and a bit help, you could ry 4e. I would help you






Vertexx69 said:


> I dont have the 4th Ed books


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> 4E has Won and I will close the forum ...




If you close this thread, post a link to the new thread, please.

What will be the starting level?

Edit:
How shall we generate ability scores?
Standard equipment if we start higher than first level?


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

No I meant close Recruitment sorry


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

Opening Rogues Gallery know for Campaign info look on my blog
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/240980-dragons-crowned-rouges-gallery.html


----------



## The Digger (Sep 14, 2008)

Could I have a quick guide to the world esp Eladrin-wise before I sort out a background.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

The Black Dragon Sythirus Conquered The Elven/Eladrin kingdom of Oakhaven and then moved on to the Marsh and river tribes of humanity  he did this by corrupting the earth weakning the marshes and the forest many elves and Eladrin moved on when the dragon conquered OakHaven and renamed it into Rivenmoor  the most sadistic and cruel were given titles. Most Eladrin and Elves moved on to what is know Paraduim, and Silvercrown(Silver Dragon) for more stuff see my blog on Enworld EN World D&D / RPG News - arcanaman


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

I've started work on my gnome illusionist... she's roughly posted in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> ...
> 
> walking daddy love your pictures how do you create/get them




The picture is from page 41 of Dragon 366. Just cutted the dwarf out and converted him into a jpg.
You said pictures, have you seen other character images from me? Some were made with heromachine.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 15, 2008)

in my failed dragonbreath and feylight


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> in my failed dragonbreath and feylight



I hadn't a picture there. Only the other tiefling.

BTW, this is my tiefling cleric (Raven Queen) made with heromachine:


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Is this already dead


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Is this already dead



 waiting for others to make character that is all


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, fine 

I was just a bit afraid.

--------

Hey Shaggy, any good ideas for our family/clan name?


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 21, 2008)

Where is everyone else?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm here.  Typing up my sheet now.

As for last names--I dunno.  What were you thinking as for our family's background (profession, crafts, etc.)?


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 21, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I'm here. Typing up my sheet now.
> 
> As for last names--I dunno. What were you thinking as for our family's background (profession, crafts, etc.)?



 just work on the Famial and professional


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> I'm here.  Typing up my sheet now.
> 
> As for last names--I dunno.  What were you thinking as for our family's background (profession, crafts, etc.)?



I would like something mundane. Not a line of heroes, but the last survivors, that just accepted their dark legacy to avenge their clan.
A line of crafters, not heoes. Something with smith or miner. What do you think?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 21, 2008)

Miners.  (Digmoor? Deepwell? Something like that.)  

I mostly worked scouting out old mines and exploring old caves for potential new strikes.  Maybe you discovered your patron in one of the deep places.  Neither were there when our family wa skilled.

Perhaps they were killed in a purposeful mine collapse.  None of the authorities beleive that it was murder, but we know that the family had enemies...and that the collapse was no mistake.

Searching for both revenge and clues could be fun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

'Deepwell' sounds good.

But my character would have found the possibility to make the pact earlier, but only did actually made it only after the 'accident'.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool.  Deepwell it is.  I will go edit my sheet.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 21, 2008)

Love that you are coordinating sounds great


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 23, 2008)

*Attention all players*

I am know calling role who is here and still playing?


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 23, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I am now calling role who is here and still playing?




Me.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 23, 2008)

kmdietri said:


> Me.



 do you still need 4E materials?


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 23, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> do you still need 4E materials?




No that was someone else, Vertexx or something.  I was still curious if we're able to use Adventurer's Vault and the Forgotten Realms Player's Guide material though?


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe I said no because I do not have those so until that day no


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 23, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I believe I said no because I do not have those so until that day no




Oh, I must have missed that, thanks.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 23, 2008)

no prob do you have a character?


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 23, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> no prob do you have a character?




Yep, he's posted in the rogues gallery.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 23, 2008)

sorry?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm here.



arcanaman said:


> sorry?



kmdietri's character is posted here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4465271-post5.html

It is in the pdf file.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 24, 2008)

is this it?


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 25, 2008)

*I'm kind of here as well...*

It's been a really difficult week though. Yesterday morning one of our best family friends committed suicide. Father of two and ex-husband, the ex and his kids are really distraught, he and I hung out now and then, the  misplaced dads at birthday parties and such... and we both have 11 year old daughters now that have grown up together... the past 8 years...

I'll clean up the character today... it's keeping my mind occupied... which is a wonderful thing right now. I'm still very much interested in playing still. Does that mean we've got 3? Is that enough? A smaller group will move faster... and we could tweak "multiclass" to cover our missing fourth archtype if necessary.

~ Ryfte


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for you Ryfte. The baddest thing of this kind was loosing a friend on an OP table...

-----

So we got:

gnome illusionist - Ryfte
dwarf ranger - ShaggySpellsword
dwarf fighter - kmdietri
dwarf warlock - me, WD

1 controller, 1 defender, 2 striker (with leader multiclass)


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 25, 2008)

so is everyone ready?


----------



## kmdietri (Sep 26, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> so is everyone ready?




Ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

Ready.


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmm... makes me want to throw the gnome illusionist out and swap for a Devoted Cleric. Opinion anyone? I've got one... at 95% complete, heh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

Ryfte said:


> Hmmm... makes me want to throw the gnome illusionist out and swap for a Devoted Cleric. Opinion anyone? I've got one... at 95% complete, heh.



I would be good with it. Then I would re-change my multiclass feat to wizard...

Hooray for the all dwarf-group! (He would be a dwarf, would he?)


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmm... character was a human but I'll go dwarf. Tweak it a bit and post it later today. Then I'll be ready to go.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 26, 2008)

Ryfte said:


> Hmmm... character was a human but I'll go dwarf. Tweak it a bit and post it later today. Then I'll be ready to go.



 so we know have an entire party of dwarves


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

I hope this doesn't mess up your story. It's patly my fault


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 26, 2008)

not at all I may have to change things around  a little but I have never had a party be one race before this is excellent


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 26, 2008)

This will be interesting.  We'll be a pretty hardy and hard to kill lot, will all fight over the good hammers and axes, and be more perceptive than the average adventuring party.

That said, we will fail when it comes to mobility--which is fine.  We will have to adjust our tactics accordingly.  Also, as an added issue, large hordes of baddies will be a problem--we don't have a controller to make up for our lack of mobility.  I do think our toughness (especially our ability to second wind as a minor action) will make up for most problems, and our low-light vision will be super useful.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 27, 2008)

the gaming thread is know posted have a link here http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/241869-dragons-crowned.html#post4484825


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks. Are we free to improvise our starting point or have you someting alrready in mind? Shall we know each other already?


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks. Are we free to improvise our starting point or have you someting alrready in mind? Shall we know each other already?



to a point this is a festival but see my blog about paraduim my blog is in the blog section here


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> so we know have an entire party of dwarves



Hey, is Digger not playing an eladrin wizard?


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 27, 2008)

so he is forgot


----------



## The Digger (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank the Lord for WD!  I just got back from holiday to discover my Wizard had become invisible!!

BTW I love the idea of an all dwarf party.  Shall I convert wizard to dwarf?  Doesn't our gnome illusionist have a dwarf cleric up his sleeve?

Let me know which you prefer and I should have it soirted by tonight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Thank the Lord for WD!  I just got back from holiday to discover my Wizard had become invisible!!
> 
> BTW I love the idea of an all dwarf party.  Shall I convert wizard to dwarf?  Doesn't our gnome illusionist have a dwarf cleric up his sleeve?
> 
> Let me know which you prefer and I should have it soirted by tonight.



Thanks! 

If you men the plural 'you', I'm fine with both. And yes, I think he changed to cleric.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 29, 2008)

Arcanaman;  If change of race is OK, herewith new Dwarf wizard.

All:  Can you check this out as I've basically converted the old Eladrin wizard and I may have missed bits.

*Beeber Hammerfall:*​ 
Race:  Dwarf                            Class: Wizard                         Level 6th
Alignment:  Good                      Deity:  Moradin         
Size:  Medium                           Age: 39                                    Gender:  Male
Height 4’4”                               Weight:  197 lbs
Eyes: Green                              Hair:  Fiery Red;

Initiative +3                  
Passive Perception +20
Passive Insight +20
Low light Vision
Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven

Str:         8 (-1)             
Con      14 (+2)            
Dex:      12 (+1)                            
Int:         19 (+4)     
Wis:       15 (+2)                        
Cha       10  (+0)

HP: 44,                      Bloodied 22,          Surge value 11
Healing Surges: 8       Action Points: 1      Speed: 5 squares                                                                      
AC:      20 (10 + 4 Int +3 magic leather +3 level)                       
Fort:     17 (10 +2 Con +3 level +2 amulet)
Ref:      19 (10 + 4 Int +3 level +2 amulet)
Will:     19 (10 + 2 Wis +2 Class +3 lvl +2 amulet)
Racial  +5 bonus to save vs poison
Resist 5 Necrotic and 5 Poison damage (Deathcut Leather Armour)

*Skills:* 
Acrobatics +6,             Arcana +12 (T),                  Athletics +4,    
Bluff +5,                      Diplomacy +5,                    Dungeoneering +12 (T)
Endurance +9,             Heal +7,                              History +12 (T) 
Insight +10 (T)             Intimidate +5,                      Nature +7, 
Perception +10 (T),     Religion +8,                         Streetwise +5, 
Stealth +6                    Thievery +6                                         
(T) =  Trained Skill:    

*Feats: *Ritual Casting, Quick Draw, Armour proficiency leather, 
Burning Blizzard, Jack of all Trades   

*Basic Melee (Hammer):* 
Str  v AC (Str -1, +2 prof +3 level = +4)  Damage 1d10-1 
*Basic Ranged (Hammer):*
*Str* vs AC: Range 5/10; (+4) Dam  1d6-1
OR use Magic Missile!

*Racial and Class abilities; *
Can use Second Wind as a Minor action instead of a Standard action
Move at normal speed even if encumbered
Stand Your Ground: Pushes/Pulls etc move me 1 square less also get saving throw to avoid falling prone
Orb of Imposition:  Once/encounter Free Action:  either reduce enemies save by 2 (wis mod) OR Extend duration of At Will Power by 1 turn
=============================================================
*Rituals: *Tensor’s Floating Disc, Comprehend Language, Knock, Brew Potion, Enchant Magic Item, Eye of Alarm (bought)

*At Will Cantrips:* 
Ghost Sound - ranged 10, One object or square.
Light -  Ranged 5, lasts 5 minutes. 
Mage Hand - sustainable (minor) indefinite - moves <20 lbs.    
Prestidigitation - amusing magical trick.

*At Will spell:* 
Ray of Frost: Arcane: Cold: Implement: Standard action
Ranged 10: Target: One creature:  Int (+4+3 +1=+8) vs Fort
1d6 +6 (Int+Orb+feat) cold damage & creature slowed until end of my next turn
 (or turn after - basic Orb power)

*At Will Spell*:  
Thunderwave:  Arcane: Thunder: Implement:  Standard action:
Close Blast 3: Each creature in blast;  Int (+4+3+1=+8) vs Fort:
1d6 +5 (Int+Orb ) thunder damage & target is  pushed a 3 squares (Wis)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Encounter Spell*: 
Icy Terrain:  Arcane: Cold: Implement: Standard action:
Area Burst 1 within 10: Each creature in burst;  Int (++4+3+1=+8) vs Ref:  
1d6 +6 (Int+Orb+feat) cold damage & target is knocked prone:
Effect = The power’s area is difficult terrain till end of my next turn.
(Or turn after - Magic orb power-daily)
I can end effect as Minor Action.

*Encounter Spell*:  
Colour Spray:  Arcane:  Radiant:  Implement:  Standard
Close Blast 5: Each creature in burst;  Int (++4+3+1=+8) vs Will:  
1d6 +5 (Int+Orb) Radiant damage & target is dazed until end of my next turn.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Daily spell:*  [select 2 from 4]
Sleep :  Arcane:  Implement:  Area Burst 2 within 20;  Standard 
Each creature in burst; Int (+4+3+1=+8) vs Will: 
HIT: Target slowed (save ends)  If target fails first save he becomes 
unconscious (save ends).  MISS: Target is slowed (save ends)

*Daily spell:* 
Flaming sphere: Arcane: Conjuration: Fire: Implement:  Standard: 
Ranged 10:  1 creature adjacent to sphere: Int (+4+3 +1 =+8) vs Ref: 
Conjure sphere within range - sphere attacks adjacent creature.  
Damage = 2d6 + 5 fire damage (Int + Orb):

Any creature that starts his turn next to the sphere takes 1d4 +5 fire damage (Int + Orb). As move action can move sphere up to 6 squares.
Sustain minor: can be sustained until end of encounter.  
Can attack with sphere as a standard action.

*Daily spell:* 
Web:  Arcane:  Implement:  Zone:  Area Burst 2 within 20;  Standard 
Each creature in burst; Int (+4+3+1=+8) vs Ref
Hit: - Target is immobilized (save ends):  
Effect:  zone of webs that fill the area till end of encounter or 5 minutes.  
Difficult terrain.  Any creature that ends its move there is immobilized (save ends)

*Daily Spell*:  
Bigby’s Ice Grasp:  Arcane: Cold: Conjuration: Implement:
Ranged 20:  5 foot hand of ice in unoccupied square which then attacks,  
As a move I can move hand up to 6 squares.
Int (+4+3+1=+8) vs Ref:  One creature adjacent to hand.
Hit: 2d8 + 6 (Int + Orb+feat) cold damage and hand grabs target.

If target attempts to escape hand uses my Fort or Ref defence.
Sustain Minor::- target grabbed takes 1d8 +5 (Int + Orb).
As standard action can attack another but must release current target.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Utility Spell:*  (Encounter)  [select 2 from 4]
Shield: (*selected*).  Force:  Immediate interrupt = personal.  
Trigger = Hit by an attack;  
Gain +4 power bonus to AC and Reflex until end of my next turn.   
(or end of next turn Magic orb power - daily)

*Utility Spell*: (Daily) 
Expeditious Retreat: Move action:  Personal; Shift up to twice my speed.

*Utility Spell*: (Daily):  
Dispel Magic:  Arcane:  Standard:  Ranged 10
One conjuration of zone:  Attack Int (+4+3=7) vs Will defence of creator.  Conjuration destroyed:  All effects ends including those that normally last till save ends.

*Utility Spell:*  (Daily):  
Invisibility:  Arcane Illusion:  Standard:  Ranged 5
Self or one creature:  Target invisible till end of my next turn:  
(or end of next turn Magic orb power - daily)
Becomes visible if he attacks.  If within my range I can sustain with standard action.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
+1 Deathcut Leather Armour                15lbs
Standard Kit                                         33lb
Warhammer                                           5lbs
2 x Throwing hammers                           4lb
Spell book                                             3lb
Ritual components (200gp)
Lvl 6 Amulet of Protection (+2)
Lvl 7 Bracers of Defence
Lvl 3 Orb of Continuance 680 gp
Eye of Alarm Ritual    100 gp         

Weight carried (60lbs)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Item Daily powers

Armour:  Immediate Reaction;  when hit in melee can deal 1d10+ Cha necrotic dam to attacker.

Orb:  Can sustain power for an extra turn

Bracers:   Immediate Reaction: When hit by a melee attack; reduce damage by 10


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 1, 2008)

Sure go ahead if you feel the need to make him/her a dwarf


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 4, 2008)

This Campaign is know called *Dwarf Saga*


----------



## biotech66 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello, I was reading the thread.  Im interested.  I would like to play a Dwarven Cleric.  Still Looking for people?


----------



## arcanaman (Oct 24, 2008)

lise ma leve yes you character would be a welcome addition to the group


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> Some sort of instinct once you do this I may consider giving you a dwarf brother in my clan sound good?



Sorry, I don't understand what he offers.


----------

